

IconDrop - a free and easy way to visualize and compare app icons - culturecat
http://icondrop.affinityblue.com

======
culturecat
We were having a hard time deciding on our next app icon and couldn't find a
quick way to compare against apps already on the AppStore. So, we made a handy
utility to quickly and easily compare our designs. We hope it's helpful for
others as well.

